
Ask HN: Looking for robot toys/kits for young ones - louise02
hi, I&#x27;m looking for an educational toy for my 11 year old boy and 8 year old girl. They both like coding and have had a go at electronics at some of the maker events we&#x27;ve been to. 
They both go crackers seeing things spin and lights flash in response to their Scratch and Python programmes, I think I might have a couple of little control freaks in the making - lol.<p>I&#x27;ve had a look around for programmable robot kits in shops and online and I&#x27;m overwhelmed by the choice and levels of complexity.<p>Is there something anyone can suggest I have a look please?<p>thanks
Lou
======
saluki
Lego Mindstorms EV3 would be a good start.

Also checkout First Lego League.
[http://www.firstlegoleague.org/](http://www.firstlegoleague.org/)

It's a great program. This is my Son's third year and our second year coaching
his team.

The season is in full swing right now so you could probably go observe
(possibly join) a local team. And find out when their competition is and go
watch.

Here's a video of what they could create.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJSeMeAGmXE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJSeMeAGmXE)

The FLL program consists of core values, a project and the robot game. Robot
game is the most fun but they have a good time coming up with a project idea
and learning about core values (work as a team, do the work, etc).

If you want to start your own team you can get donations/sponsorship from
companies to pay for your startup costs. 2 or 3 robot kits, some extra parts,
T-shirts, the FLL kit (mat and mission pieces), supplies to build the board,
FLL fees, etc.

------
whiskers
We have a system called Flotilla which will be available before Christmas.
It's a set of smart electronics modules that talk to a Raspberry Pi and can be
controlled via Python code (or through our web-based interfaces for
beginners).

Sounds like exactly what you're looking for!

[https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/flotilla-mega-treasure-
ch...](https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/flotilla-mega-treasure-chest-
starter-kit)

~~~
mcphage
I really like the scripting interface you've got set up. It looks friendly,
easy, and effective.

------
mcphage
The Edison Robot: [http://meetedison.com/](http://meetedison.com/) was a
successful KS project last year. I got a pair, and haven't played with them
_too_ much but they seem to work well. They've got a nice visual programming
environment, and are compatible with Lego. And decently priced.

------
ruraljuror
I have heard about Little Bits from advertising on twit, and it looks like
what you are describing: [http://littlebits.cc/](http://littlebits.cc/)

If you want to give twit credit, you can go through the link here:
[https://twit.tv/sponsors](https://twit.tv/sponsors)

------
jitl
Lego Mindstorms are excellent. I haven't tried their more recent stuff, but it
looks very good. Combining the ease of design and assembly of Legos with
robotics... I spent hours building, rebuilding, and programming my set. Could
not recommend anything more.

~~~
ddv
I agree, Mindstorms are really good. If they're not that used to programming
yet they can start off using the graphical programming language (NXT-G). Then,
when they're ready to really dig in, they can start using C.

------
marcelcor
Sad that this [https://vimeo.com/130435350](https://vimeo.com/130435350)
didn't go forward

------
fraser
I literally spent all day answering parents questions just like this at the
Seattle Robothon event www.robothon.org . With a stated interest in coding and
electronics I would probably suggest the Parallax Boe-Bot approx $159, there
is some mechanical assembly (screwdriver/pliers) but it has good coverage of
electronics without soldering. Great step by step directions are available. A
few other great starter robots: Pololu 3Pi ($110) for a focus on embedded C
Programming, no electronics or mechanical skills required. For the home school
types I suggest the Vex IQ - Superkit ($350) or Vex EDR Clawbot ($530), these
kits include Classroom style documentation with Teachers guides. As you noted
there are lots of options and these are just opinions, although these picks
were easily agreed on by the key members of our committee, most of which had
hands on building experience with these robots (including Lego Mindstorms
$350).

------
curiousphil
Check out RiQ from PCS Edventures.
[http://riq.edventureslab.com/](http://riq.edventureslab.com/)

Their brain box is designed to integrate (snap) with most of the major
construction toys: Lego, Fischertechnik, K'NeX, Erector, Minds-i... This opens
up the possibilities quite a bit. They also offer a bunch of great robotics
curriculum that integrates with their product.

Disclaimer: I work for the company that developed the visual programming app
that allows kids to program their robots via tablet or computer. We partnered
with PCS on this product. I'm proud to say it's a pretty slick system.

------
antoniuschan99
I have a Lynxmotion AL5D that I built but haven't used:

[http://www.lynxmotion.com/c-130-al5d.aspx](http://www.lynxmotion.com/c-130-al5d.aspx)

------
agneshowards
Saw something on reddit btw - They are on Kickstarter. Looks interesting - toy
looks like fun, who dont like slot cars :-) teaches robotics, design and
3Dprinting along with programming.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kickstarter/comments/3o0pc2/created...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kickstarter/comments/3o0pc2/created_by_a_dad_to_rescue_play_time_from_tablets/)

------
danielvf
ComputerCraft is a minecraft mod that adds Lua powered computers and robots to
minecraft. I've made tree harvesting bots, farming bots, mining boys, and
remote robot control PDAs. When I started working with embedded systems, I was
impressed how much carried over.

Most kids like minecraft. With ComputerCraft a little bit of coding gives you
minecraft superpowers. More coding gives you more powers. It's easy to keep
learning more.

------
tpiha
It's not cheap, but I really love what Makeblock is doing:

[http://www.makeblock.cc/](http://www.makeblock.cc/)

------
debacle
Snap Circuits are great.

Home Depot carries a ton of electronics stuff (complex enough for a 10 year
old) in their hardware section. I didn't find out until recently - they sell
erector set parts, bulbs, wires, battery chassis, etc.

------
agneshowards
Lou, Im not sure about Mindstorms. Damn expensive and my boy lost interest
after sometime. He claims it to be "slow and clunky and not fun".

